# England - where to go?



## EmGee DK (24 Mar 2008)

Hello,

first of all please excuse my lousy grammar and spelling - caused mainly by bone-idleness in my school-years and the fact that I`m from Denmark.
Bad humour may occur eventhough I know I shouldnt and I appologize in advance.

I would like to plan a cycling tour in England, which at first seemed as an excellent idea and a pretty easy job, since I thought to know a lot about both cycling and Britain. But then I started planning and found out that because I knew that Aston Villa is originated in Birmingham and Tottenham is not an actual city of its own it didnt mean that I knew english geography - let alone the scenery and "cyclebility" of the areas. 

So surfing the web I found a lot of information suggesting this-and-that-shire leaving me in an utter state of confusion. Britain is an island and if youre lost on an island where I come from, you just have to stand up to know where to go (joke: Denmark is VERY small). However your island is somewhat bigger. So I hope someone here could help get my sence of direction back on track. Basicly Im looking for:

- A trip between a week and 14 days
- I would like to follow rivers and waterways, but dont know if its possible
- Max. 50-60 Km pr day as traffic free as possible
- Start and end near London since Ill be flying in. And No... I cant go to other airports. Please dont ask
- Should I rent a bike or does it make any sense bringing my own? Dont even know if thats possible and costwise I fear the worst. Not to mention how much I would hate to be told that my bike made it safe to Tokyo whilst sitting in Gatwick
- When would be the best time for me to go? I dont mind the rain but I really really hate wind, since its always against me.
- Places of interest would be hmmm... pubs and old stuff.

Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Mar 2008)

Fly into Stanstead and do a circular tour of East Anglia and back to Stanstead. 

Stanstead> Cambridge> Kings Lyn> Cromer> GT Yarmouth>Broads> cut back through Thetford Forest> bacl airport.

..just a thought...


----------



## Tony (24 Mar 2008)

Which "London" airport? Some are not that near.
Bring your own bike. Renting is not easy. What sort of thing are you looking for? There is a Thames ride, if you head up to Oxford, and that can bring you out towards the Severn. Look up sustrans for some ideas. Failing that, something like Gatwick/Tunbridge Wells by Forest Way/Garden of England cycle route

Ah. I see it is Gatwick. Look up Downs Link/Garden of England on
http://www.sustrans.org.uk/
http://www.sustrans.org.uk/default.asp?sID=1089735289781


----------



## EmGee DK (24 Mar 2008)

Thank you Bigtallfatbloke... However I can only fly to London from where Im living otherwise I have to via Copenhagen. But Stanstead - according to Google should be within reach by train, so Ill look a little closer at that area.

Thanks for the links Tony... Ill have a look


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2008)

In my experience river rides in England are rarely flat as the roads tend not to follow the river that closely unlike the Rhine, Moselle, Neckar etc in Germany. There probably aren't too many dedicated paths and canal side riding can be very dull IMO. As Tony says, it does depend which airport you're heading to. There's nice cycle-able bits all over England and so many minor roads that if you pick a route from a map and zig zag to it on small roads you'll avoid most of the traffic.


----------



## Cathryn (24 Mar 2008)

I'd bring my own bike too and then head down to the West Country (being a Wiltshire girl at heart). Places to go would be Salisbury, Stonehenge, Dorset (county), Bath, Bristol and then down to Lands End. You could get the train back to London.

Weather...you NEVER ever know what to expect in England. June/July/Aug should be okay but last year they were horrific and it rained every day for two months. Bring good waterproofs and a stiff upper lip and you'll be fine!!!


----------



## Odyssey (24 Mar 2008)

EmGee DK said:


> - Start and end near London since Ill be flying in. And No... I cant go to other airports. Please dont ask



I won't ask, but that's very limiting. London being the capital, it's a very well populated area. If you're looking for peaceful countryside and stunning scenery you're far more likely to find that in the north. Maybe a bus or train could help you out? Trains aren't cheap over here though.


----------



## domtyler (24 Mar 2008)

Odyssey said:


> I won't ask, but that's very limiting. London being the capital, it's a very well populated area. If you're looking for peaceful countryside and stunning scenery you're far more likely to find that in the north. Maybe a bus or train could help you out? Trains aren't cheap over here though.



Rubbish.

Start in Central London and ride for half an hour in any direction and you'll be in the countryside.


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2008)

Dom's right. As is the way of these things it doesn't take long to get away from habitation. I cycle round Sussex on a Saturday morning and we barely see a car. Dorset, Worcester, Kent for instance are very rural with virtually no large towns. I cycled t'up north often and there are a lot of connurbations up ther but I don't want to get into a "which is best" argument. The point is if you pick your routes you'll find good riding everywhere.


----------



## Odyssey (24 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Start in Central London and ride for half an hour in any direction and you'll be in the countryside.



There's countryside around London but most of it's very bland and synthetic in its feel. Not to mention that there's major cities dotted left, right and center. If you were to start from the north, perhaps through Cumbria, Yorkshire and so on, just as an example, I think you'd get a very broad and worthwhile view. I've never done any touring as of yet but I do know a lot of the British countryside.


----------



## EmGee DK (24 Mar 2008)

Rich P... Thank you. I did some hiking in Saarland (Moselle) and must say its the most stunningly beautiful countryside I have seen. Im going to Gatwick cause its by far the easiest and cheapest from where I live in Denmark. Aalborg-Gatwick and back for 110£. And I found out I can bring my bike eventhough I´m hesitate about doing so.

Cathryn: Thank you for the advice. Would really like to see Stonehenge. I know what you mean about the lousy summer. I missed the summer last year cause I was out shopping as it passed.

Odyssey: Im planning a hiking trip to Scotland later, but this year I want to see trees, water and rolling hills. The highest points in Denmark are the speed bumps. 

Does any one know if someone has made a google map of any of the tours you suggested or others for that matter? At maps.google.com you can make your own maps quite easy and share them with others. You only have to register. I made a sample using Bigfattallblokes East Anglia Tour here.

My bike is a racing bike. Its a good bike but I havnt used it for tours where it had to carry any extra weight and Im a bit uncertain if its suitable for my trip. What would you recommend? 


-----
Its just a hill - get over it!


----------



## domtyler (24 Mar 2008)

Odyssey said:


> There's countryside around London but most of it's very bland and synthetic in its feel. Not to mention that there's major cities dotted left, right and center. If you were to start from the north, perhaps through Cumbria, Yorkshire and so on, just as an example, I think you'd get a very broad and worthwhile view. I've never done any touring as of yet but I do know a lot of the British countryside.



More rubbish.

I live in East London and can be out in rural Essex within fifteen minutes, I can assure you it feels neither bland or synthetic. Further North you will find Hertfordshire and then heading West you get into the Chiltern Hills, one of the most scenic areas of the country. I am sure that the residents of Kent and Surrey and all the other home counties will be equally positive about their localities and scathing of your dismissal.

That said, the Lake District in Cumbria, the Yorkshire Dales and the Scottish Highlands offer outstanding scenery for those willing to make the journey up there.


----------



## Odyssey (24 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> That said, the Lake District in Cumbria, the Yorkshire Dales and the Scottish Highlands offer outstanding scenery for those willing to make the journey up there.



Which is my point. I'm not dismissing anything or anywhere. There's pretty scenery everywhere but there're certain parts of the country worth checking out if you're making the effort to visit. All depends on what you're looking for at the end of the day though. Anyway, I don't wish to hijack this thread. And since EmGee is planning a trip to Scotland, maybe the south is a good call for now. Bit of contrast never hurt anyone.


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2008)

I'm not being argumentative, Od but when you've done a bit more touring on a bike you'll find a lot more pleasure from the countryside than the obvious. Moors and mountains are great but can sometimes be a bit monotonous on a bike or even too strenuous. Find pleasure in small things so say O Wise One!

It's a myth that bthere are large cities in the southern half of England apart from London and mabe Bristo and Southampton. Yorkshire for instance has a lot more large populated areas than any southern county (Leeds, Bradford,Sheffield etc). I'm not rubbishing the north of England but don't be too narrow-minded


I realise having posted the above that I'd missed a whole page of posts! If it's cobblers or in anyway repetitive or confused then please just ignore me!


----------



## Odyssey (24 Mar 2008)

All good points.


----------



## wafflycat (24 Mar 2008)

Come to Norfolk. A myriad of country lanes, mostly quiet (very little traffic), pretty, plenty of refreshment stops.

Your English is better than my Danish...


----------



## EmGee DK (24 Mar 2008)

mmmm... refreshments.... surely they must be enough reason for anyone to go cycling...

Norfolk... thats ahhmm... East Anglia like Bigtallbloke suggested too or am I as confused as my doctor thinks I am?

Ill teach you danish in a [insert funny and/or witty expression for "quick" here]


----------



## PaulSB (24 Mar 2008)

Just as a thought have you considered using the ferry? It would take a bit longer but relieve the concern about your bike and mean you don't have to worry about hire. Getting a decent bike on hire will be tricky.

Esbjerg to Harwich is 16 hours but would leave you very well located to tour in East Anglia and arrive back at the port. I'd hazard a guess it wouldn't take much more time than flying once you consider the check in time, hassle with the bike, baggage reclaim and then having to cycle out of London. I preseume you are flying into Heathrow?


----------



## wafflycat (24 Mar 2008)

EmGee DK said:


> mmmm... refreshments.... surely they must be enough reason for anyone to go cycling...
> 
> Norfolk... thats ahhmm... East Anglia like Bigtallbloke suggested too or am I as confused as my doctor thinks I am?
> 
> Ill teach you danish in a [insert funny and/or witty expression for "quick" here]



Norfolk is part of East Anglia. Here you go:-

http://www.visitnorfolk.co.uk/norfolk/default.aspx

Useful map for cycling:-

http://www.goldeneyemaps.com/cycling_norfolk.php

Other very good general purpose maps:-

Ordnance Survey Landranger (1:50000) sheets 132, 133, 134, 143, 144

http://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/

World's greatest Team CSC fan lives in Norfolk....


----------



## EmGee DK (24 Mar 2008)

Paul: I sure did consider the ferry. But it was more than double up on the price. I am still considering it though, mainly because of the reasons you mention and I not keen on flying anyhow. But flying IS cheap. And I like cheap.

Cheers Ms Cat. It sounds and looks nice in Norfolk. Hate to say I've given up on pro cycling since the you know who(s) did the you know what.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (24 Mar 2008)

Maybe hug the coast a bit closer approximatly like this perhaps:





I would stay away from the main A roads and just ride on B roads or smaller. Lot's of nice villages in Norfolk and some wonderful beaches as well (especially Holkham beach which was the beach at the end of the film Shakespeare in love). Thetford forest is nice as well. 

I second the advice about wet weather clothes..last August I spent 10 days riding aroung this route in the pissing rain and freezing cold.


----------



## orbiter (24 Mar 2008)

Norfolk's a lovely place but isn't it mostly as flat as Denmark? 

From Gatwick Airport, South into Sussex and Kent would be more convenient - with nice hills and scenery and no time & money wasted on trains. You could even cycle into London. Take a look at Sustrans Sussex 

Pete


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Mar 2008)

I was also going to suggest the Ferry.

Lots of dutch, danish and other continentals take the ferry across and cycle

Try the Hull to Harwich Route which takes in Lincoln, Norwich and some wonderful castles and churches


----------



## Tony (24 Mar 2008)

If you are going to try the delights of East Anglia.....what I did a couple of years ago (in February...):
I live almost in Gatwick Airport. Train from airport to London Bridge. Ride North to Liverpool St station. Train to Ipswich. From Ipswich, through Woodbridge to Dunwich. Over little bridge to Southwold (Adnams Brewery), then Lowestoft, Gt Yarmouth, round coast through Caister and inland past Hinckling, through Broads to Stalham, up to Cromer and back down to Norwich. Train back to Liverpool St, ride to London Bridge, train to Gatwick.


----------



## LLB (24 Mar 2008)

If you can get yourself to Reading from Stansted, get on to the Kennet and Avon Canal and follow it through to Bath (Bristol) (140km from Reading). Mostly road free on the canal path which was restored over the last 30 years cutting through many nice towns, and beautiful countryside.

http://www.canaljunction.com/canal/kennet_avon.htm


----------



## Tony (24 Mar 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> If you can get yourself to Reading from Stansted, get on to the Kennet and Avon Canal and follow it through to Bath (Bristol) (140km from Reading). Mostly road free on the canal path which was restored over the last 30 years cutting through many nice towns, and beautiful countryside.
> 
> http://www.canaljunction.com/canal/kennet_avon.htm


And picking up Linford's suggestion, there are trains from Gatwick to Reading, but will require a cycle reservation when buying ticket

HE SAID HE'S FLYING TO GATWICK, LINF


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (25 Mar 2008)

if you want to read a little about a small tour in east anglia i did here is the thread from last year:

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2185&highlight=east+anglia+tour


----------



## LLB (25 Mar 2008)

Tony said:


> And picking up Linford's suggestion, there are trains from Gatwick to Reading, but will require a cycle reservation when buying ticket
> 
> HE SAID HE'S FLYING TO GATWICK, LINF



 Missed that one


----------



## 4F (25 Mar 2008)

Tony said:


> If you are going to try the delights of East Anglia.....what I did a couple of years ago (in February...):
> I live almost in Gatwick Airport. Train from airport to London Bridge. Ride North to Liverpool St station. Train to Ipswich. From Ipswich, through Woodbridge to Dunwich. Over little bridge to Southwold (Adnams Brewery), then Lowestoft, Gt Yarmouth, round coast through Caister and inland past Hinckling, through Broads to Stalham, up to Cromer and back down to Norwich. Train back to Liverpool St, ride to London Bridge, train to Gatwick.



Nice route Tony. By the way Emgee Ryan Air fly from Arhus to London Stanstead for cheaper what you could fly Aalborg to Gatwick. If I had a choice of which side to catch the train then I would train your end as your trains are much more reliable, cleaner and cheaper and I would think you would have less hassle getting your bike on as well. The airport shuttle bus goes from right outside Arhus train station to the airport and from memory last time I used this it was only DKK 100


----------



## LLB (25 Mar 2008)

My Ex GF came from a village just outside Aarhus


----------



## EmGee DK (25 Mar 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> if you want to read a little about a small tour in east anglia i did here is the thread from last year:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=2185&highlight=east+anglia+tour



This was a most interesting and inspirational read Bigfella, and I rcommend it to everyone who hasnt read it. I salute your stamina both mentally as physical. Did you any more "roadreports" like this? I sure would like to hear a report if you go to Normandie, since thats on my list too for the same reason you mention. But sofar I've been less fond of the idea, since I cant speak french to save my life or to order a beer. Dont know whats worse.

Fatfellafromfelixstowe: The Ryan Air from Aarhus is a highvalue tip! I didnt know that! Thank you!!

About the ferry. I checked the prices again today and a roundtrip Esbjerg-Harwich is - pardon me if I curse wrongly - a sodding 320£. I'm flabbergasted (again pardon me - I really need to learn propper english swearing, I know). But the hasle of packing and unpacking my bike for the planetrip is a BIG disadvantage. Not to mention the silly looks I'll be getting when I'm wearing my bikehelmet on monkey-class.

Having summoned the information I found on the webpages many of you were kind enough to post - and the reading of the Legendary Tale of Bigfella, I've set my sight on the Thames Valley for the bigger summer tour - dang that Sustran webpage is good, however the map is really really slow. But I'm tempted to make a shorter trip in late April - Norfolk - if I can get my bottom half in shape and the weather shows some kind of reasoning. 

I'm going to go to my local bikepusher to see if my Merida Roadlite can be upgraded as a tourbike or if I have to get a new one. So first stage will be getting my gear upgraded. Stage two will be planning the route and I will post a link here to a more acurate google map. Stage 3 is the "how to get there".


----------



## 4F (25 Mar 2008)

Hi EmGee, no problem. I will actually be in Denmark next week however this time flying into Billund as I have to be in Esbjerg for a few days working. Last time I caught the train from Aarhus to Esbjerg (3 hours +) as Ryan air were for some reason not flying on the days / times that I wanted. What's the weather like at there at the moment ?


----------



## EmGee DK (25 Mar 2008)

Hate to tell you, but its really cold mate... we had snow for easter and I guess it was snowing in the western and southern part to day. Up here it was quite nice though. It should get better next week according to the forecast. 

Have a nice trip here! If you got some spare time on your hands might I suggest a trip to Fanø. Ferry from Esbjerg takes about 15 min. Its real nice there.


----------



## 4F (25 Mar 2008)

EmGee DK said:


> Hate to tell you, but its really cold mate... we had snow for easter and I guess it was snowing in the western and southern part to day. Up here it was quite nice though. It should get better next week according to the forecast.
> 
> Have a nice trip here! If you got some spare time on your hands might I suggest a trip to Fanø. Ferry from Esbjerg takes about 15 min. Its real nice there.



OK thanks sounds much like what we have over here at the moment. I aim to do a bit of work with a lot of drinking so depends on hangover and timing as to how much free time I have.


----------



## ASC1951 (31 Mar 2008)

domtyler said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> Start in Central London and ride for half an hour in any direction and you'll be in the countryside.


Really? Start in Central London and *drive* for half an hour in any direction and six days a week you'll still be in Central London.

You can walk across Leeds in half an hour. That's why we live here.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Mar 2008)

Yeah but there's nothing to do in Leeds. That's why we want to go back down south


----------



## Muddyfox (1 Apr 2008)

linfordlunchbox said:


> If you can get yourself to Reading from Stansted, get on to the Kennet and Avon Canal and follow it through to Bath (Bristol) (140km from Reading). Mostly road free on the canal path which was restored over the last 30 years cutting through many nice towns, and beautiful countryside.
> 
> http://www.canaljunction.com/canal/kennet_avon.htm



I have a nice route in one of my "New"  cycle touring books from Bath down to Cornwall 

Or Look Here 

Simon


----------



## ASC1951 (2 Apr 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Yeah but there's nothing to do in Leeds. That's why we want to go back down south


Half a dozen swimming pools, two climbing walls, the Hyde Park cinema, the Northern School of Contemporary Dance, the Playhouse, the Corner Cafe (Leeds best curry house IMO), more good pubs than you can shake a stick at....that's enough for me.

I've gravitated north from my first job in Southampton and wouldn't want to live any further south than Sheffield now.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Apr 2008)

I went to Leeds once.


----------



## EmGee DK (3 Apr 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I went to Leeds once.



How was it?


----------



## mickle (3 Apr 2008)

£19.50 overnight sleeper train from Euston to Inverness, no issues taking the bike on board as it has a proper guards van. Lovely people stunning country, cheaper than doon sooth too.


----------



## rich p (3 Apr 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> I've gravitated north from my first job in Southampton and wouldn't want to live any further south than Sheffield now.




That must be wrong, gravity tends to make people fall south at a rate of 9.81 m/s. That's why London is full up.


----------



## ASC1951 (3 Apr 2008)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I went to Leeds once.


I know. We still go out and polish the plaque.


----------



## vernon (3 Apr 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> Half a dozen swimming pools, two climbing walls, the Hyde Park cinema, the Northern School of Contemporary Dance, the Playhouse, the Corner Cafe (Leeds best curry house IMO), more good pubs than you can shake a stick at....that's enough for me.
> 
> I've gravitated north from my first job in Southampton and wouldn't want to live any further south than Sheffield now.



That corner cafe is run by the the offspring of the owner of original Corner Cafe in Sheepscar which closed quite a long time ago. The original was superior to the offspring's. The Aagrah under the BBC studios near the Playhouse is a finer establishment.

There's plenty of greenery in Leeds. It's a much cleaner and safer city than it was when I first arrived here thirty two years ago.

The only think lacking is a decent concert venue. The odd event at Roundhay Park or Elland Road don't cut the mustard when compared with what Sheffield, Manchester, Liverpool and Newcastle can offer.

Leeds is well placed to access the countryside and many of my DIY Audaxes start in Meanwood and radiate out into North and West Yorkhire and when I'm feeling really fit, Lincolnshire and County Durham.


----------



## ASC1951 (4 Apr 2008)

vernon said:


> That corner cafe is run by the the offspring of the owner of original Corner Cafe in Sheepscar which closed quite a long time ago. The original was superior to the offspring's. The Aagrah under the BBC studios near the Playhouse is a finer establishment.


The original Corner Cafe in Buslingthorpe Lane was certainly a much more studenty, of-its-time, place (remember the adverts inside the door for Sophie Hatch's Circle Dancing Weekends and the Women's Re-Birthing Workshops?) but it couldn't have survived like that for much longer. I've been going to that and its successor every Thursday since 1975 - I must have moved to Leeds at the same time as you, Vernon - and for my taste the food at Burleigh Road is better.

I've not tried the Aagrah. Most of the curry houses in Leeds suffer from dim lights or furry wallpaper or too much meat and I stick with the Corner Cafe because I know the family.

It is a top town, though, Leeds. I've lived in Guildford, Southampton, Bath, the West Midlands and Wakefield and for general living and good access to the outdoors Leeds takes some beating.


----------



## Cathryn (5 Apr 2008)

I concede with no hesitation that the countryside around Leeds is fabulous. If we left Leeds, I'd miss Yorkshire a lot, although I still am not that keen on the city. 

Has anyone tried Cafe Guru on Dock Street for curries? It's super chic in decor, the curry is brilliant and the loos are quite spectacular.


----------



## ASC1951 (5 Apr 2008)

Cathryn said:


> Has anyone tried Cafe Guru on Dock Street for curries? It's super chic in decor, the curry is brilliant and the loos are quite spectacular.


I haven't, Cathryn. I do need a reserve for when the Corner Cafe is closed - where is Dock Street?


----------



## bonj2 (5 Apr 2008)

I glean that you're flying to gatwick so you should be ok, but if they threaten you the idea that you may have to fly to, or back from, Heathrow terminal 5, then get on your bike and cycle off into the sunset on it 'cos if you put it through T5 there's a good chance you'll never see it again. Check out BBC News or other news on 'heathrow T5', it's related to the chaotic opening of a new terminal and is a major issue and a big embarassment for the UK's major airline.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (5 Apr 2008)

> That must be wrong, gravity tends to make people fall south at a rate of 9.81 m/s.


Indeed. And doubly curious as the effect of gravity on ASC1951 is usually more marked than on ordinary people.


----------



## vernon (5 Apr 2008)

Cathryn said:


> I concede with no hesitation that the countryside around Leeds is fabulous. If we left Leeds, I'd miss Yorkshire a lot, although I still am not that keen on the city.
> 
> Has anyone tried Cafe Guru on Dock Street for curries? It's super chic in decor, the curry is brilliant and the loos are quite spectacular.



http://www.cafeguru.co.uk/

£0.60 for a poppadom 
£1.50 for a chappatti    

The loos will have to remain unseen by me.

At the opposite end of the price spectrum, Bradford offers some great eating experiences in its curry houses. I could drive to Bradford, have a curry and drive home and still spend less than I would in Cafe Guru!


----------



## EmGee DK (5 Apr 2008)

bonj said:


> I glean that you're flying to gatwick so you should be ok, but if they threaten you the idea that you may have to fly to, or back from, Heathrow terminal 5, then get on your bike and cycle off into the sunset on it 'cos if you put it through T5 there's a good chance you'll never see it again. Check out BBC News or other news on 'heathrow T5', it's related to the chaotic opening of a new terminal and is a major issue and a big embarassment for the UK's major airline.



I'm am very reluctant about bringing my own bike and think I'm going to hire one. As for now it looks like I will be going from London to Oxford and back to London via Napton Junction. So hiring a bike in London might be the best idea. BTW: The terminal 5 thingy made the news here. Sounds to be an Area 52 meets the Bermuda Triangle Travelers Challenge. Thanks for the heads up.

Leeds will have to wait, eventhough it sounds tempting with both good curry and nice loos. I think it makes perfect sense when they come in pairs


----------



## Cathryn (6 Apr 2008)

ASC1951 said:


> I haven't, Cathryn. I do need a reserve for when the Corner Cafe is closed - where is Dock Street?



Dock St is south of the canal. From Harvey Nicks, walk down the hill, cross the road by Nando's, keep going. Cross the next road, walk across the bridge and take the first left. The Adelphi pub (much recommended) is on the corner.

Sounds like a long way, but it's very close to town.


----------



## bonj2 (6 Apr 2008)

vernon said:


> http://www.cafeguru.co.uk/
> 
> £0.60 for a poppadom
> £1.50 for a chappatti
> ...



"International" on morley street, very good. t's where we always used to go when I worked there.


----------



## ASC1951 (6 Apr 2008)

Cathryn said:


> From Harvey Nicks, walk down the hill, cross the road by Nando's, keep going. Cross the next road, walk across the bridge and take the first left. The Adelphi pub (much recommended) is on the corner.


Thanks Cathryn. This is clearly a Girl Thing - women navigate by shops, men navigate by pubs. I have no idea where Harvey Nichols is, but I have been past the Adelphi.


----------

